# Wasp/Hornet Spray



## JayGo

I know there are tons of sprays available at the big box stores.
Figured I'd ask if there's anything in particular that someone on here that maybe works better or is a better bang for the buck.


----------



## robbybobby

Can't speak to effectiveness of any brand but I will caution that you're careful spraying against any plants / grass. I had a wasp nest in some hedges and they were nuked as a result.


----------



## JayGo

@robbybobby, interesting. In all the years I've been spraying, I can't say I've ever gotten any on a plant or Shrub. Good tip, though.


----------



## Amoo316

We use this one from Wally World. Always had good spray distance with it. Keep a can on the back porch and one in the UTV/ATV just in case. Never had any issues with knock down or defective cans, though I'm sure it happens.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Spectracide-Wasp-And-Hornet-Killer-20-ounces-2-Cans/19802805


----------



## gm560

I bought a carpenter ant kit from DoMyOwn several years ago. That problem was taken care of very quickly, but one of the products that came with it I continue to use all the time, especially for wasps:

https://www.domyown.com/temprid-ready-to-spray-p-2657.html?gclid=Cj0KCQjwsZKJBhC0ARIsAJ96n3UJlkWR3oNNACCQH8Gw8cl560vd-RTygmGjKgUp7B6kAkik0yk-Eu8aAmPgEALw_wcB

Paper wasps and yellow jackets like to build nests in a few places around my house every spring, like behind my outdoor speakers mounted under an awning, and behind some window flower boxes. I keep that spray in the coat closet by my front door and whenever I see any action, it is the first thing I grab. They are gone in no time. I don't know how this thing is still going. I have been using it for like 5 years. Well worth it IMO.


----------



## tommyboy

CRC Brakleen Brake Parts Cleaner. Works well. No residue. Will break down plastic with repeated use i.e. window trim.. Will kill vegetation so be careful. Kills ants, wasps, hornets, fly's.


----------



## thebmrust

Can use spray for the NOW effect. But if you want to clear them out long term, I have been using Tempo dust (from DoMyOwn). 
Get a duster bulb with a long reach just for the Tempo (label it too, it looks like diatomaceous earth).
I think it's better than any spray I have ever used.


----------



## lbb091919

tommyboy said:


> CRC Brakleen Brake Parts Cleaner. Works well. No residue. Will break down plastic with repeated use i.e. window trim.. Will kill vegetation so be careful. Kills ants, wasps, hornets, fly's.


I use brake clean on stink bugs too. Knocks them out in 20 seconds.

I came across a 6" wasp nest under my deck a couple days ago that had about 20-30 wasps in it. I hit it with Spectracide Wasp & Hornet Killer which basically foam coats the whole thing. They were toast in less than a minute.


----------



## ALPHA

I like the CRC brand. I've been meaning to setup a sprayer for Tempo too.


----------



## dicko1

tommyboy said:


> CRC Brakleen Brake Parts Cleaner. Works well. No residue. Will break down plastic with repeated use i.e. window trim.. Will kill vegetation so be careful. Kills ants, wasps, hornets, fly's.


I had to laugh at this. I thought I was the only one using brake cleaner to kill wasps. It seems I'm not alone.


----------



## JayGo

Thought I'd circle back around on this old post.

I wound up using this stuff, and I will most definitley buy it again when I run out. It's a thick foam that doesn't run off like the other cheapo sprays. It literally just cakes on the hive/nest. Even the wasps can't fly off when they're caught in the foam. Good stuff. I recommend it.


----------



## Madao

Recommendations for getting rid of them, and preventing new nests in trees?
Bonus points if I don't get stung in the process.


----------



## macattack

Hit them at night when they are all there. I'd go double barrel. They will abandon it after one spray.


----------



## Madao

Well I went in guns blazing and I don't think they know what hit em. I'll see what's left of them in a day.


----------



## Lust4Lawn

I use Tempo dust and a hand duster after they calm down at night.


----------



## robbybobby

Is Tempo dust safe to use around pools? I constantly have bees and wasps hanging around and I don't know what solutions I have


----------

